# suche leute



## Weißerflake (21. November 2006)

Hallo all
ich suche leute für die Gilde Horns of Evilist egel welche Stufe und es ist egal welche Klasse mein Name ist Weißerflake















in willklichkeit sollte ich Weißerfalke heißen aber ich hab mich verschrieben


----------



## Rascal (21. November 2006)

Hallo _Weisserflake_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,

Solltest vielleicht noch angeben, auf welchem Server ihr seid.

So Long
Ras


----------



## Dr. House (22. November 2006)

Weißerflake schrieb:


> Hallo all
> ich suche leute für die Gilde Horns of Evilist egel welche Stufe und es ist egal welche Klasse mein Name ist Weißerflake
> in willklichkeit sollte ich Weißerfalke heißen aber ich hab mich verschrieben






1. einmal fehlt wie schon gesagt der Server

und dann.... bei so einer Vorstellung hättest du auch nix schreiben bruachen hätte den selben Effect gehabt.
Wenn man hier als Gilde was postet muss sich was einfallen lass und den leuten die Gilde schmackhaft machen.... und den leuten die gilde näher bringen....

sry aber was du da geschrieben hast ist ein witz....


----------



## Rascal (23. November 2006)

Dr. schrieb:


> und dann.... bei so einer Vorstellung hättest du auch nix schreiben bruachen hätte den selben Effect gehabt.
> Wenn man hier als Gilde was postet muss sich was einfallen lass und den leuten die Gilde schmackhaft machen.... und den leuten die gilde näher bringen....
> sry aber was du da geschrieben hast ist ein witz....


xD ich hab noch überlegt ob ich was in die Richtung schreiben soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoa (23. November 2006)

Nichts für Ungut, aber 95% aller "Suche Mitglieder für Gilde" sind hier falsch aufgehoben. Das gehört in das entsprechende Realmboard oder eben in das Gildenrekrutierungsboard.. alles im Offiziellen. Und ich weiss nicht was ich besser finde.. sowas von oben mit keinem Inhalt oder das Gesuch einer Raidgilde mit ihren viertausend Vorschriften, Farmzeitgesetzen und Raidzeiten mit sofortigem Hinweis auf Instantkicks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Na egal.. jeder wie er meint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

